

Show HN: Voia – get expert travel advice. PWYW - juanignacio
http://voia.travel

======
juanignacio
I co-founded Voia because unforgettable travel experiences often starts with a
perfect tip.

Today we are launching our beta with focus in the Latin America region. So if
you are planning to head down south, or ever dream of trekking to Machu
Picchu, enjoying a caipirinha en Copacabana Beach, dancing Tango in Buenos
Aires or skiing the Andes... well we are here to help.

You are welcome to try it out; and –needless to say– your feedback is much
appreciated.

We went live with our beta today at: [http://voia.travel](http://voia.travel)

It's hard and time consuming to find valuable information from destinations.
Sometimes there is simply too much out there, and it's hard to discern what
tip or advice is right for you.

Then there are destination where information is scarce and source are less
reliable (most sources are actively trying to sell you something). So... we
resort to friends, and friends of friends that really know the destination (if
we are lucky to have them); or end researching forums and travel guides
endlessly.

Now you can get in the know tailor-made advice directly from experts for free.
Personally and privately. With a PWYW reward system for experts that will help
you get the most out of your next trip.

Hope you like it. [http://voia.travel](http://voia.travel)

------
sharmi
Hi this is a great idea. The ui is sleek and fast. While there are a lot of
travel websites, I think this is a niche that can be addressed.

Some nitpicks. The seek advice button appears only on mouseover and that too
at the lower end of the box. Though that will work fine s in most cases, the
one I looked at had so many tags, the button went below the fold (First
Voiager on Peru). Won't it be better if it is just below the image?

I was on the Peru page. I tried to get advice and was prompted for sign up.
Once I did, it took me to the home page. I would prefer to remain on Peru page
as I have to navigate there again.

~~~
juanignacio
Thanks Sharmi. It's late here but I am already working on this
recommendations; they really make sense. I'll keep you posted.

